# Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! neues fenster bei link!



## aTa (3. November 2001)

wenn ich auf nen link klick und der öffnet sich dann in nem neuen fenster wie stell ich das an!!! ich hab keinen plan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dunsti (3. November 2001)

ganz einfach: einfach in dem <A>-Tag folgendes mit angeben: TARGET="_blank"

also so:

<A HREF="datei.html" TARGET="_blank">Link</A>

Gruß
Dunsti


----------

